

Facebook's Local Deal Platform: Starbucks Already Advertising Against It - dell9000
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2010/11/03/starbucks-facebook-places-offer/

======
franticromantic
Shouldn't that headline really say "alongside" instead of "against"?

~~~
dell9000
Yup =)

